# New CT DOT Towplow



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone seen the new CT DOT towplow in action on RT 8? Talking with a friend from the Winsted District 4 garage they received it earlier this month and it was all mounted and ready for service, I'm not sure if this is a pilot program or there are some in other districts?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Towplow? As in a tow truck with a plow or a plow you actually tow?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I had to google this. That's a lot of machine to keep an eye on.

http://towplow.com/index.html


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

serch tow plow on here there are acouple threads on it


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yes i have seen it wen they were testing it a couple of weeks ago up near the state garage... its very impressive...I didnt get to see it up close there were a ton of state guys around that thing...
not sure what they need it for on rt8 its not that big...


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

What keeps the towplow in the offset position?


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you look closely in the video,the wheels steer to the right to bring the trailer around for plow to push. Truck has to have good traction,ballast for that to work. I'd like to see truck tow plow together in real deep snow. Wouldn't be feasible for secondary roads,too narrow and ditches. plowking


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you do a google seach there are a couple of videos out there where it hits a pretty good size pile of snow. suprisingly it doesnt cause the truck to roll over and explode.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

How is this better than a wing truck? Seems a lot more cumbersome.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Minn DOT has a Video on You Tube of theres in action on I 494 around Mpls


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

It sounds like Mo has a lot of these things. I live here and I have never seen one, but when I do I'll have to stop and watch it.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

that is amazing!
sven1277, the savings is cost. you don't need another truck, the tow plow looks to be 18' long, a wing plow is what 10'?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting. Let's just hope they never bring them to Illinois. The productivity rate would be WAY too high, and the IDOT workers would file a grievance.

:laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

anybody find any pictures of the connecticut trucks yet? I am curious to see what trucks they are being pulled with in ct. All the pictures i see of the tow plow in other places it is a tri-axle or at least a tandem axle and all of connecticut's tandems have wings on both sides, and i am not sure if a a single axle would have the power for that. i see how they can save money though, two trucks with the tow plow and a single axle with just a front plow to go along the gaurd rail would clear the width on most of the major highways. Thats only three trucks/three drivers instead of the normal five or six truck/five or six driver crews. That would save the tax payers some serious coin.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Everytime i see threads about this it still ceases to amaze me how well this thing apparently works considering how many towns and HW departments that are now using them.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

Probably would need alot of horsepower to pull that. Is the spreader like a vertical drop spreader? I didnt see a spinner.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

This thing seems very cool, and totally unnecessary. The only upshot to this is the de-icing option for the second blade path. Wing plows are probably more effective, definitely more adjustable. I'm curious if you need a co-driver with the tow plow like you do with a wing plow.


----------



## heatmizer (Mar 19, 2010)

*tow plow + new assaloni E90X extension plow...WOW*

The tow plow is great alone but have you seen it with the new Assaloni E90X plow. It has two telescopic extending elements. Combined the 2 plows and you get a clearing path of 33ft. What a combination!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Good lord...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

heatmizer;1029862 said:


> The tow plow is great alone but have you seen it with the new Assaloni E90X plow. It has two telescopic extending elements. Combined the 2 plows and you get a clearing path of 33ft. What a combination!


holy rat farts


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Holy curb weight, Batman!

http://www.assaloni.com/en/prodotti/scheda_prodotto.asp?prodotto=70


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

its a great idea,,but what makes me laugh is every thread i see about this is the same

cut back on a truck or two and a driver or two and the taxpayer saves money...



come on now....do you honestly beleive this ?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

It'll never fly in Illinois, at least near Chicago. The IDOT crews will probably go on strike....LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

every time I see IDOT, I just want to add one more letter. Sometimes acronyms don't work..


----------

